# Banding top knots!



## bumblethespoo (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm really interested in how people band their poodle's top knots, or just what style they have their poodle's topknot in in general! I'd love some tips/how-to's on banding top knots and maybe see some pictures of how you guys' have yours! 
:act-up::act-up::act-up:


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Me too, and I'd also like to know how long you can keep the band in so it won't wear out the hair, and how do you keep your poodle from pulling it out.


----------



## bumblethespoo (Oct 28, 2017)

Vita said:


> Me too, and I'd also like to know how long you can keep the band in so it won't wear out the hair, and how do you keep your poodle from pulling it out.


Yes, yes! I'd love to know that too!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I found MysticRealm's video SO helpful - http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/255146-show-banding-maintenance-banding-videos.html


----------



## bumblethespoo (Oct 28, 2017)

Asta's Mom said:


> I found MysticRealm's video SO helpful - http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/255146-show-banding-maintenance-banding-videos.html


Thank you so much! I will have a watch!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

It seems to also depend on the make of the bands themselves. Some non-latex bands I got from Walgreen's are easier for Oliver to rub out. The bands from Groomers Choice stayed in longer. I really need to order from Lainee.

Ol has had a very long topknot for his size (~= 7-8 inches of hair) and also very short. When super long, I did a banding series that looked good and kept him comfortable. Longer was easier than shorter and we are growing out now. Takes forever.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

There's a difference between just banding a pet TK and banding a show TK........Molly gets her TK in a single band every day cuz she's just a pet. I have the latex bands when I want to 'play' with her TK but for an everyday 'ponytail' I use cloth covered elastic ponytail holders (me & Molly share!) I have banded her hair everyday since she was a pup so now it is just a part of our daily routine and I even can give the command "Head" and she puts her head down and lies quietly! The only time she really messes up her TK is when I shave her face too close and she starts rubbing it across the carpet.....yeah it breaks hair and loosens her band! But she is a pet not a show dog............LOL!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

MMM, I love Molly's topknot - it is so long. Especially like it when is it 2 bands and falls to either side of her face. As you know, Asta is just a pet, too but I look to the show groomers for inspiration  and some techniques I did not know (I am a novice at everything poodle)


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm very interested in this too, Abbey & Dolly are both in the process of growing out their TK's. I am doing it in an attempt to keep the hair out of their eyes, and in Dolly's case also her eye lashes. It is very different from banding a show dog in my opinion, I only want the hair long enough to band and keep out of their eyes.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't find that doing a 'pet' banding is really much different than doing show maintenance bands. You just likely won't be doing as many. You still need crisp straight lines for comfort and matting. You still need to make sure you aren't pulling on the skin too much. You want to not be breaking the hair when you're taking the bands in and out (otherwise the hair won't be long enough to band and will be messy and getting in the dogs eyes.
You'll just be banding to keep it out of eyes or for looks, and less for growing.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yup! You're right Mysticrealm ........the mechanics are the same weather you a doing 1 band or 20! You do need a good rat tail comb or a knitting needle and grooming spray for those straight parts! Also, a seam ripper works really well for removing latex bands without pulling hair out!


----------



## bumblethespoo (Oct 28, 2017)

Thank you so much! I love Molly's bands, she looks so cute!

Thank you for all of the tips, I'm definitely going to buy a few of the things that you have all recommended! I'm letting Bumble's top knot grow out for now, so I've just tied it back a bt to keep the hair out of his eyes!


----------

